# Thank you for your support - and I'm not leaving you. Yippee!!!!



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Just wanted to say a BIG thank you to all you girls for your advice and support over the last 6 months - however I'm afraid you're stuck with me for another 6!  

I saw my consultant today and because I've been ovulating on the clomid and metformin he's given me another 6 months worth. If that fails then it's on to IVF, but he is very hopeful because of my age and the fact I've been pg before. I didn't ask about the waiting list for IVF as to be honest I'm really hoping it won't come to that. Anyhoo, he's such a nice chap - very direct and honest, but also very positive and that's very contagious. Before I went I was very nervous that the next step would be laparoscopy (as I've had to have more than my fair share of gynae surgery over the past ten years), so I'm relieved that I'm not having that. Also I've lost 11lb so far, so I'm really pleased about that (as was he). I also thought I would be glad to be having a break from the loopy drugs, but now I feel happy to be continuing on them - mad eh?  

Anyway, I wanted to say thanks Tilda, Lolly2, Flowerpot and Candykidd for your advice on what questions to ask today - they really, really helped.

Thanks again all you clomid ladies who have been so brill and kept me sane (some would disagree with that!) for the last 6 months, and I hope you don't mind me staying around for another 6.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Rosie - good to know you'll be staying. I'm hanging around on here too, and I'm not even a real clomid girl any more!

Your consultant sounds lovely and I'm glad the appointment went ok, it can get so stressful sometimes can't it?

Tilda xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Tilda. Thanks, it does feel good to still be a Clomid chick. I do feel at home on this board. He is really nice, which makes it even more bizarre that I got myself in such a state over the appointment  . I thought he was going to give me an earbashing because I hadn't lost enough weight, but he was really pleased by that and the things I'm doing to keep losing it. 

Good to know that we're still welcome on here even when we're not Clomid nutters any more!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Rosie

Am glad you appointment went well today - your doctor sounds very good.  Well done on the weight loss too, you have done really well, there are few of us on the Clomid diet thread all trying to loose weight, to be honest they are all doing a lot better than me as I am totally rubbish at dieting - why don't you come and join us? 

Lets hope you wont need to know about the IVF waiting list, fingers crossed for a BFP for you very soon.

I'm not on clomid anymore, although I am still a nutter    I still hang around on the clomid board as the girls on here have been so fantastic and supportive.

Anyway just wanted to wish you lots of luck

Jane xxx

PS   Tilda x


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hi rosie

ur welcome, sound like it was quite positive, and there is a good chance for u to get a BFP on the clomid which is good. hope i take my own advice when i have my appointment in 2 weeks !!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Rosie

Glad the appointment went well and that you are happy with the plan     I'm sticking here too, even tho not on clomid, I feel happier here     Wishing you loads of  and lets hope this next batch of clomid works for you xxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie,

I've already said it but great news you are still on the clomid and good luck          
Jo xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Great news Rosie, glad you'll be with us a bit longer! Like Flower, I'm sticking here too, feels like home now  

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Rosie

  for the next six months.

I also got my new 'plan of action' yesterday.....three goes of IUI with injectibles curtesy of the NHS...so here's hoping 2007 brings us both some good news!!

  

S
xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Janie, thanks so much for your good luck wishes. I really wish you the best of luck too.     I will come and see you all on the diet thread if you think the others won't mind? I post on the PCOS diet thread, but need get serious about this weight loss business and get my BMI down. I'm pretty rubbish at staying focused on losing it and often need a push - I lose motivation easily. The thing that really annoys me is that just over 2 years ago I had a BMI of 24, and still thought I needed to lose more   - that makes me very mad with myself!   What a fool! What I would do to be at that weight now.

My doc is nice, and he said after he was on that IVF programme last week he has had hundreds of phone calls from people all over the country wanting to see him privately - just because he's been on telly!   Mad to think because of 1 story with a positive outcome, even though there are loads that don't have a positive outcome, everyone wants to see him. I have a confession too - I have emailed him to ask about the IVF waiting list, just so we know. He said he needs my GPs address as that's what it depends on - so not even Liverpool is so long, it literally must be dependant on postcode.   So hope it doesn't come to that though, and I feel different bout it this time - hope it's a good omen.  

Janie, glad you're still a nutter - makes me feel right at home!  

Lolly, thank for your good luck wishes too. Hope your appointment goes well in two weeks, and hope you get a positive outcome. And don't be afraid of being cheeky and asking for what you want - he can only say no and you don't get if you don't ask!  

Flowerpot, thank you for your wishes of luck too. I know what you mean about feeling happier on here - I think half of my worry about the appointment was that I might be on a different treatment and have to leave this board!   

Jo, thank you hun. I think all these good luck wishes have to have some effect don't they? 

Kerry, that's exactly right. You read through other boards and the people are lovely, but I don't think I'd ever feel as comfortable on any other thread as I do on here. Clomid girls are the best (but then I would say that!  )

B3ndy, thank you too. That's great news for you getting 3 IUIs on the NHS - brilliant. That's the best I've heard of for IUI as normally you hear of people getting less than 3 goes, or not getting injectables on the NHS. Let's hope it does the trick for you!  

Sending lots of         to you girls for 2007 (or even before if we're lucky). Would be so lovely if we could all get some BFPs soon.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Rosie

Really glad your not leaving us just yet, it also sounds like your consultant is a very positive chap.   that people have been phoning him tho eh!! mind you i suppose we can all relate to the need of trying anything to get our BFP  

Hope that the postcode lottery falls in your favour chick but hope even more that you don't need it    

Sam xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Rosie, definitely come and join us on the diet thread.  Kerry is on their with her pcos too


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Rosie, I just wanted to say I'm glad you're staying on the Clomid board and I really hope you get a BFP in this next lot of treatment and don't even need the IVF. I have seen your posts on various threads and you are always so kind and helpful.  

Take care and lots of luck and positive vibes     

Sarah xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Thanks s much again for your replies. Sorry I haven't been around posting for a while. For some reason I've been feeling really down and emotional (I don't think that IVF programme about age the other night helped because I've had the NHS waiting list on my mind). I think it could be hormones too. Am due to test tomorrow, but I was spotting yesterday and that normally means AF on her way. Not sure whether I want to waste my last test on a BFN.

Well, my consultant told me there is a two year waiting list for IVF and I can't go on it whilst on Clomid (against PCT rules), so I'm trying to get that confirmed as someone else I know in this area is on the list and is being given Clomid next year. I'm also wondering if I decide I'd like to try IUI whilst we're waiting for IVF, will this affect whether I can go on the waiting list? It seems a bit mad because surely they would want you to try other things that are cheaper if it means you might have success and not have to go through the more expensive option of IVF. Also I'd rather pay for IUI as it's cheaper as long as it didn't affect my status on the NHS IVF waiting list. It's like a minefield though isn't it - why can't the PCT just publish their policy on the internet for easy access?

Sam, thanks. I'm glad I'm not leaving here too. 

Flowerpot, thank you. I will definitely come up to the diet thread soon. I've not been feeling too motivated as my chest (asthma) is still really bad from having flu, and I haven't been able to exercise. I really hope I'm better soon and can start being   again.

Sarah, thank you hun, that's such a lovely thing to say! Wishing you all the best of luck too.

Thanks again girls and sending you lots of      

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Sorry you are feeling a bit down Rosie,

Not sure of your age, i saw that programme and could be a bit depressing i guess.

I wasnt allowed to appeal or go on any IVF list til my clomid had stopped.

Just wanted to send you some                  vibes and good luck if you do test and hope AF stays away!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo. Thanks for this. I've replied to another post, and form that you'll see AF turned up, so BFN again for me. Oh well, onwards and upwards. Next time I'm due to ov we'll be at my parent's for Christmas - so that'll be fun!!!  

I've made a few decisions about what I want to do in terms of next steps if Clomid doesn't work (again I've mentioned them on the other thread), so am putting that to bed until if/ when I need to make those decisions. I'm just going to rellax and try and enjoy the next few months, and get my exams done!

Hope you and baby bump are well.

Rosie. xxx


----------

